# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Apicultura  Argentina: caen precios de la miel

## Polinizaciones

Luego de varios meses de precios muy firmes de la miel y con tendencia al alza, éstos sufrieron una caída creando una gran preocupación entre los productores ya que los valores actuales dejan una mínima rentabilidad.La baja rentabilidad se debe principalmente al aumento constante de los precios de los insumos, por ejemplo, el combustible que amenaza con sufrir al menos una subida más antes de fin de año.Vale recordar que la cotización de la miel, en septiembre pasado, oscilaba entre los USD 3,2/3,3 ( 27/28 pesos por kilo) como precio mínimo y, entre los USD 3,6 y 3,7 ( 30 y 31 pesos) como valor máximo. En estos días, los precios cayeron y hoy se vende, en el mejor de los casos a USD 3,1/3,2 ( 26/ 27 pesos el kilo) e incluso hay productores que manifestaron que hay compradores que están ofreciendo USD 2,8 (24 pesos por kilo).Desde la localidad cordobesa de Villa María, se informó que Nexco está ofreciendo USD 3,24 (27,50 pesos). En tanto desde el sudoeste bonaerense, se habla de USD 3,2 a 3,3 (27 a 28 pesos), dependiendo principalmente del volumen de la operación. Siguiendo en la provincia de Buenos Aires, localidad de Laprida, están hablando de 29 pesos en general. Llegando al norte de la provincia, más específicamente en la zona del Delta, manifestaron que el precio es variable y responde principalmente a la necesidad del apicultor de concretar la operación fluctuando entre  USD 3,2  3,3  y 3,4  (27, 28 y 29 pesos).Existen un par de factores que confluyeron para que los precios cotizados cayeran. Una de ellas apunta a un aumento sustancial de la cosecha en Estados Unidos, que amenazaba con ser muy baja, pero que semana a semana fue mejorando. Otra, y sin duda la más importante, es que las empresas estaban comprando a 28 pesos, y desde el exterior les pagaban esos valores o incluso un peso menos.Sin embargo, como tenían un stock miel que habían comprado a USD 2,8 o 2,9 ( 24 o 25 pesos), no había demasiado problema. Pero, ahora esa reserva se agotó y en consecuencia el panorama cambió.Por último, esta especulación es típica de todo inicio de temporada, aunque solamente es el comienzo y habrá que esperar un par de meses para tener datos más concretos.   www.polinizaciones.comTemas similares: Argentina: bajaron las exportaciones de miel Argentina: poca miel y aumento de los precios Argentina: aumenta el precio de la miel Argentina: segundo exportador mundial de miel Artículo: Exportaciones peruanas de café caen por menores precios y crisis global

----------

